# GTA V REALIFE MOD INSTALLIEREN??!



## IBMExperte (16. Januar 2018)

Abend,

Hole mir gleich endlich mal GTA V und mich interessiert in erster Linie der (Reallife Mod)

Wie installiere ich so etwas genau?

Es gibt auf YT ja zich vids die aber alle sehr unterschiedlich sind.
Kennt jmd. ein Video das mir das genau zeigt was ich machen muss?

bzw. falls es einer hier so gut erklären kann geht das auch.

Danköö


----------



## spidermanx (16. Januar 2018)

muss man sich aber registrieren , haben keine Whitelist , kann man so spielen 

Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ) - German V Roleplay - Deutscher Roleplay / GTA Life Server by GVMP Team

German V Roleplay - Deutscher Roleplay / GTA Life Server by GVMP Team 

--> Hilfe&Support -->FAQ --> Erste Schritte  bin ich auch 

Lg hoffe das hilft dir


----------



## IBMExperte (18. Januar 2018)

Moin,

Ja danke.

Ich benötige dafür eigentlich ja nur das gt-mp.net ? Um auf einem Server spielen zu können

Und wo soll ich drauf spielen

German V Roleplay - German V Roleplay - Deutscher Roleplay / GTA Life Server by GVMP Team
Ubersicht | Alternate-Life

hm... Du bist auf dem ersten da?


----------

